# How The Mavs Will Beat The Spurs



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

The mavs have ALWAYS played the spurs tough. 2 years ago bradley held him own with duncan in the wcf but nash and dirk choked cause they weren't ready to carry the load yet. Dirk really had one good game. The game he had his teeth knocked out in and came back to score 42 points and pull down 18 boards on duncan in the mavs only win that year in the playoffs. The mavs give the spurs fits cause every play on their team can knock down the 15 to 19 footer. Duncan rose and drob won't be able to camp in the lane and try to block shots cause raef plays on the perimeter and he will draw one of those players out to guard him or he will MAKE THEM PAY. The mavs do the same thing wit bradley. He sets pick and rolls at the three point line for nash and other mavs guards and dirk. Dirk and nash's pick n roll is gonna KILL THE SPURS. Duncan will have to come out of the paint to defend dirk either nash or dirk will set a pick and they will have a mismatch every time or nash will be able to either penetrate and score or penetrate and dish if duncan switches on him or nash can throw the ball to duncan with parker trying to defend dirk on the blocks. If duncan doesn't switch the mavs will just simple swing the ball and finley and nve will attack the rim with the shotblocker drawn out on the perimeter and no line of defense to protect the rim.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

what the hell is an optimist ?


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*I agree, Mavs will win*

However, the one guy on the Spurs that concerns me is Manu. He could be their X factor and is now just getting at 100 percent. The
Mavs don't have anybody who can match up with Manu..maybe Bell or Finely.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

the only big time threat is td they can shut down manu parker rose and bowen


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: I agree, Mavs will win*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> However, the one guy on the Spurs that concerns me is Manu. He could be their X factor and is now just getting at 100 percent. The
> Mavs don't have anybody who can match up with Manu..maybe Bell or Finely.


[email protected] Man peeps are acting like this cat is TMAC OR SOMETHING. He's a decent role player. that's IT. The mavs have nve, nash, dirk, and fin. HOW ARE THE SPURS GONNA MATCH UP WIT THIS TEAM? they gonna get KILLED


----------



## mactowndon (May 8, 2003)

i am worried about tim duncan and tony parker


----------



## Diabolique (May 2, 2003)

INTELLECT, i'm gonna feel so good when you are going to be proven wrong. Ok, it's one thing to say your team is good but what you are doing is over confidence and that's not showing respect for the others. I think you should remember that your team has blown a 28-point lead this year and you know overconfidence hasn't worked for them in that 4th quarter. Also, just think about the Portland series. They have good players, but they still haven't won anything and were rather helped by many favourable circumstances getting to this phase of the competition.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Diabolique</b>!
> INTELLECT, i'm gonna feel so good when you are going to be proven wrong. Ok, it's one thing to say your team is good but what you are doing is over confidence and that's not showing respect for the others. I think you should remember that your team has blown a 28-point lead this year and you know overconfidence hasn't worked for them in that 4th quarter. Also, just think about the Portland series. They have good players, but they still haven't won anything and were rather helped by many favourable circumstances getting to this phase of the competition.



it felt so good watching ya team choke and blow an 18 point lead and miss 19 freethrows and give the mavs homecourt advantage. Thanks SAN ANTONIO!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Diabolique</b>!
> INTELLECT, i'm gonna feel so good when you are going to be proven wrong. Ok, it's one thing to say your team is good but what you are doing is over confidence and that's not showing respect for the others. I think you should remember that your team has blown a 28-point lead this year and you know overconfidence hasn't worked for them in that 4th quarter. Also, just think about the Portland series. They have good players, but they still haven't won anything and were rather helped by many favourable circumstances getting to this phase of the competition.


Any follow up on this thing you call "overconfidence"?


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*I was right about Manu*

he is the X-factor, good thing he only played 20 minutes though because he was awesome when he was in.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Manu was the guy that beats us yesterday*

He kept the Spurs in the game in the first half, keeping it from being a blowout. No one else on the Spurs team was scoring so Manu turned to a scorer. 

Manu can turn it on on defense, offense and has big game experience. Wish the Mavs had a guy like Manu, who gives what you need when you need it too.

Didn't the Mavs originally drafted Manu. In the off season, the Mavs should try and get him.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

ha, look who is wrong again.

later dallas.

no finals for mavs. 

gonna get killed? eh?

ha!

dirk injured, but no excuse, remember when webber was injured, 

''oh, sacramento fans are just complaiing. we would win regardless'


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakers_32_4ever</b>!
> ha, look who is wrong again.
> 
> later dallas.
> ...


still winning regardless...


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

You guys should step it up and make a bet. Whoever loses stop posting for a year or something.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> You guys should step it up and make a bet. Whoever loses stop posting for a year or something.


Youre an idiot.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I'm the idiot? Look who's talking! You write like you share intellects crack pipe. I just wanted you to stop posting it's pathetic you come in overconfident then get squashed.

You're a running joke kid.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> I'm the idiot? Look who's talking! You write like you share intellects crack pipe. I just wanted you to stop posting it's pathetic you come in overconfident then get squashed.
> 
> You're a running joke kid.



Youre right...but at least I still have a reason to post about the post season.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I am glad you recognize your own idiocy. Now go back and rescind that Raef Bradley for Curry and anyone else is a bad trade comment.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Anybody whose gonna need or WANT touches in the post is a bad trade for the Mavs. Would Curry mind becoming a role player or is he looking to be a star?


----------

